# Connect Mac OS 9 to Windows 2000 Server



## geofharries (Jul 6, 2002)

I am having a really tough time trying to find info on how to connect to a Win 2000 server via an Ethernet network. I can connect no problem in OS X using SMB, but can somebody give me a step-by-step tutorial on how to do this in OS 9?

I have searched macwindows.com, microsoft.com, apple.com's discussion boards and even tried out Thursby's DAVE software, but I'd rather do it myself and save some $$$.

I know the IP of the server, my TCP/IP is all set up and AppleTalk is active. What are the steps to getting this up and running?

thanks so much to anybody that can help me out.

geof


----------



## tebemac (Jul 7, 2002)

You need to enable Services for Macintosh on the server.

Then You must share a directory for Mac, and you can connect from OS9.

Hope this gets You in the right direction.

Good luck


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geofharries _
> *I am having a really tough time trying to find info on how to connect to a Win 2000 server via an Ethernet network. I can connect no problem in OS X using SMB, geof *



Can you explain EXACTLY how you do that please?


----------



## tebemac (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry I didn´t give the step by step guide in my first post, but then I didn`t have a server nearby to confirm the exact choices.

Today I have, so here we go:

go to: Start -> Programs -> Administrative Tools -> Configure Your Server

Choose File Server on the left side of the window.

Click  Start the Shared Folder Wizard

Click the Browse button, and find the folder You want to share.

Make sure Apple macintosh is checked in the bottom of the dialog, and give the share a Mac name.

Click next and then finish (if you don´t want to customize the permissions).

hope this will help you find the way.


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 9, 2002)

The just use the chooser?

Go To Server or whatever in OS X finder will see it fine too?


----------



## Finch (Jul 31, 2002)

Have you tried enabling the AppleTalk protocol on the WIN 2000 server? You can also try installing PC MacLAN on the 2000 server?

Finch


----------

